# Wrong side of the tracks



## sleist (Feb 7, 2011)

C&C welcome - Thanks for looking!







D90 | Sigma 30mm f/1.4 @ f4


----------



## Hauxie (Feb 7, 2011)

You've caught the wintery weather well, good effort!


----------



## Larry67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shots.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2011)

A great capture of the weather , my only point is that im not sure the title should be that?


----------



## Frequency (Feb 9, 2011)

Excellent shot

Regards


----------



## sleist (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments - sorry I took so long to reply.
This was my fist day out with my new Sigma 30mm f/1.4.  I intend to use it for street shots on my D90 and it has proven to be even better than I expected.

Thanks again!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2011)

Which T line is that?


----------



## sleist (Feb 11, 2011)

Green Line - D Train.


----------



## santosh005 (Feb 11, 2011)

when the photo graphy will be started all the photo are come in black and white.
====================================
Buy Ebooks


----------



## susieb721 (Feb 11, 2011)

Love the snowflakes!


----------



## angiange (Feb 15, 2011)

this is nice, almost looks like some sort of oil painting.. to me anyway.. 
Im not a big fan of borders though.. but I dont really know what Im talking about and perhaps it doesnt look right without a border anyway... goood work


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 15, 2011)

i love the contrast, it really pops out of the image, especially the man's coat


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Feb 17, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice capture, the image holds good contrast and composition. too bad that snow bank was right behind the person or it would have been perfect.


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it, I don't know however, if I would have been that close. But I love any snowy/winter photos.


----------

